# Within the next two years we will have some gill limits !



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Went to the open house sat at the distirct 3 Office with my petition on gil limits and some panfish regulations on Erie and they said it's in the works! They got to do more sampling this year on the gils to better determine what lakes and how many! Also go back and review the crappie limit to see what lakes it's not working on and the lakes it's working on! Also trying to push for more predators in lakes like mogador and portage lakes! Also the killing of weeds needs to be addressed! I know some people think we don't have enough people to inforce the laws but if it's a law then most of us will do the right thing the ones who don't say something and do something about it!! Thanks for the support guys and help make all are resources the best it can be!!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

brad crappie said:


> Went to the open house sat at the distirct 3 Office with my petition on gil limits and some panfish regulations on Erie and they said it's in the works! They got to do more sampling this year on the gils to better determine what lakes and how many! Also go back and review the crappie limit to see what lakes it's not working on and the lakes it's working on! Also trying to push for more predators in lakes like mogador and portage lakes! Also the killing of weeds needs to be addressed! I know some people think we don't have enough people to inforce the laws but if it's a law then most of us will do the right thing the ones who don't say something and do something about it!! Thanks for the support guys and help make all are resources the best it can be!!


I agree limits would benefit certain lakes. As for me, I released several sunfish from 9 to 10 inches last year that were bursting with eggs. It's the people who take 50 or more panfish on many trips doing the harm. As said by one of the fishing Linders " Keep what you can use. Release the rest." As for predators, in my humble opinion the state over stocks channel cats in most lakes. I would think these would provide enough predation to thin the herd. You have written a good post Mr. Crappie.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Agreed with over stocking cats they are cutting back they told me some lake they had a 18in cat that was like 18years old not growing at all!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think we need limits on bluegills or sunfish. Was glad to see the limits placed on crappie though. 

Glad to here they are reducing catfish stocking. Just cause cats are easy to grow in a hatchery, doesn't mean you should stock a lot! They are voracious predators who will eat anything they can fit in their big mouths! They push out the smaller species. 

I'd like to see a reduction in grass carp stockings too. I like to fish weedlines. 

I've been starting to make a habit of releasing any female panfish I catch in the spring too.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

bdawg said:


> I don't think we need limits on bluegills or sunfish. Was glad to see the limits placed on crappie though.
> 
> Glad to here they are reducing catfish stocking. Just cause cats are easy to grow in a hatchery, doesn't mean you should stock a lot! They are voracious predators who will eat anything they can fit in their big mouths! They push out the smaller species.
> 
> ...


On the beds it's the males that if taken off will hurt the size cause spunky satalite males come in and spread their spunk that have bad DNA cause they are runts or dinks! Over harvest on males during spawn hurts!


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

La due could use some Muskie and shovel heads to eat the white perch. They have destroyed that lake.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> On the beds it's the males that if taken off will hurt the size cause spunky satalite males come in and spread their spunk that have bad DNA cause they are runts or dinks! Over harvest on males during spawn hurts!


Even a state record fish starts from somewhere. Just because they are smaller does not mean that they have bad genetics.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Males are the biggest in the gills u got protect them more! Sometimes yes bad DNA they grow to be bulls but not like good DNA!! % is with good DNA !!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

This whole thread is quite laughable. Internet biologists are as funny as Monday morning quarterbacks!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

johnboy111711 said:


> This whole thread is quite laughable. Internet biologists are as funny as Monday morning quarterbacks!


Look the research up! But hey having a phd in fisheries or anything don't make u right on everything! U were guy that posted me falling through at mosquito!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sorry but I just can't see how anyone or anything can control a fishes DNA in a lake or even a fair sized pond. Even if you kill off all the gills or even the whole lake/pond then restock with your so call super sized fish what happens a few years down the road when they start cross breeding?? 
All fish start out as 2 eye balls and a wiggle and only good food and enough of it will give you bigger fish.
Certain PUBLIC ponds do need limits on number of fish taken out but on lakes,,,,, It just won't help. A closed season during spawning mite help but good luck on that. 
Also seeing as bluegills can and do spawn over close to a 3 month time period so much for your closed season..


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Desire to see a outcome motivated by the best intentions without a acknowledgement of reality does not ensure the desired outcome. Limits on gills effecting the population numbers,sizes and DNA is highly unlikely to have much positive impact and could in smaller bodies of water actually lead to a reduction in average size. 

Anyone that would believe that restriction on Alum Creek would lead to increase in average size is dreaming whereas on my pond a reduction would lead to over population and smaller average size.

However I have faith in our ODNR, trained biologists, to make decisions that make sense for any one specific lake. I sincerely doubt that would enact any state wide restrictions, that would be silly and I just don't think they will be silly.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

A balance I leave it at that! Some lakes need , some lakes don't need regulations for a variety of reasons! The state will not have them on every lake!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

My trail and error and observations have been northeast Ohio lakes, rivers, and the western basin! Just not mine but other die hard crappie and gil guys that don't keep them all the time! Bigger the lake or watershed produce bigger fish totals! Smaller waterways produce less bigger fish totals! Am talking size not population! Am no expert tho! Also fish for perch and eyes! Can't troll my life away tho!


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

I don’t catch nearly the numbers/size of gills these days, especially on inland lakes. I think it’s a good idea.


----------



## crappieONice (Jan 23, 2016)

I myself would love to see a limit on gills . I also wouldn't mind making crappie 10 inch rather then 9 get a few bigger ones around . Even if we did what brad crappie is saying for 5 to 8 years people would see a good difference . I'm all for it brad crappie keep on keepin on. Tight lights see ya guys on the lake.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

I personally would like to see a limit on panfish statewide as well. Minimum size limit on certain lakes as well. For all you arm chair anglers that Supposedly know everything but only show your self proclaimed knowledge on OGF how come you don't share it with the state @ the open house like Brad crappie had the courage to? Imposing limits & size regulations not only can & will provide a better overall fishery for ourselves but also for future generations. Fish just like wild game is a renewable reusable resource but like any renewable reusable resource when it is taken advantage of or over used or in this case over harvested & under maintained then we end up with a resource that is very strained & diminished. Let's face it panfish are Fairly easy to catch but who really needs a 5 gallon bucket full of them every time out? Are these folks feeding the entire community with a one day harvest or are they just being greedy? Let's band together & protect our natural resources or in another twenty years we can be on some website talking about panfish the way some old timers talk about the blue pike!!! Think about guys!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

it,s a good idea needs done, I,ve seen guys on mosquito take buckets of gills in one outing.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

So Brad Crappie you took a petition to limit the gill limits. What about the 100's of dink gills that other "anglers" leave lay on the the ice ? Hmmm I'm confused. You should of took a petition out for littering on our lake shorelines and ice with wrappers and cigarette butts left behind especially from all the past pics that were taken and put on the hardwater discussion. Solution is pick up your butts and brew bottles and return all the dinks back in the water instead of leaving them lay on the ice. PERIOD


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

johnny fish said:


> I personally would like to see a limit on panfish statewide as well. Minimum size limit on certain lakes as well. For all you arm chair anglers that Supposedly know everything but only show your self proclaimed knowledge on OGF how come you don't share it with the state @ the open house like Brad crappie had the courage to? Imposing limits & size regulations not only can & will provide a better overall fishery for ourselves but also for future generations. Fish just like wild game is a renewable reusable resource but like any renewable reusable resource when it is taken advantage of or over used or in this case over harvested & under maintained then we end up with a resource that is very strained & diminished. Let's face it panfish are Fairly easy to catch but who really needs a 5 gallon bucket full of them every time out? Are these folks feeding the entire community with a one day harvest or are they just being greedy? Let's band together & protect our natural resources or in another twenty years we can be on some website talking about panfish the way some old timers talk about the blue pike!!! Think about guys!!


Comparing blue pike to bluegill is laughable. Even if the state put a bounty on bluegills which are prolific spawners they would not become extinct.


----------



## bubbster (Jun 2, 2013)

Gotta put faith in our biologists. Wasn't a coincidence that Brad and biologists were thinking the same way! And look at the comeback of our Bald Eagle population. I marvel at that cause I see dozens a year. As well as new nests.I travel 10 s of thousands of miles in Ohio each year.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

fishingfool101 said:


> So Brad Crappie you took a petition to limit the gill limits. What about the 100's of dink gills that other "anglers" leave lay on the the ice ? Hmmm I'm confused. You should of took a petition out for littering on our lake shorelines and ice with wrappers and cigarette butts left behind especially from all the past pics that were taken and put on the hardwater discussion. Solution is pick up your butts and brew bottles and return all the dinks back in the water instead of leaving them lay on the ice. PERIOD


Yes I agree my friend on the litter and the dinks on the ice is consider part of littering! Don't want to say it again so many times some likes need thinned out tho some don't! Saw it at Indian lakes some 20 years ago with dinks all over the ice they grow good there! What should of been done like at portage is take them home and use them for fertilizer! Need more predators there! Don't take the redears they don't stunt there!


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, I see only the almighty joe01 is allowed to have an opinion. Sounds like someone is a self entitled whiny crybaby to me. It takes a real lack of intelligence to call someone a snowflake when you don't even know the person. Joe I have no idea how much education or lack thereof you have nor do I really care, but thank you for showing OGF your ignorance by your post!!......good fishing to you & may your line be dry rotted & your reels backlash


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Doing nothing or doing the same and hoping for a better outcome never works,what's the harm in trying.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

johnny fish said:


> Well, I see only the almighty joe01 is allowed to have an opinion. Sounds like someone is a self entitled whiny crybaby to me. It takes a real lack of intelligence to call someone a snowflake when you don't even know the person. Joe I have no idea how much education or lack thereof you have nor do I really care, but thank you for showing OGF your ignorance by your post!!......good fishing to you & may your line be dry rotted & your reels


Your doing the same.....


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

johnny fish said:


> I personally would like to see a limit on panfish statewide as well. Minimum size limit on certain lakes as well. For all you arm chair anglers that Supposedly know everything but only show your self proclaimed knowledge on OGF how come you don't share it with the state @ the open house like Brad crappie had the courage to? Imposing limits & size regulations not only can & will provide a better overall fishery for ourselves but also for future generations. Fish just like wild game is a renewable reusable resource but like any renewable reusable resource when it is taken advantage of or over used or in this case over harvested & under maintained then we end up with a resource that is very strained & diminished. Let's face it panfish are Fairly easy to catch but who really needs a 5 gallon bucket full of them every time out? Are these folks feeding the entire community with a one day harvest or are they just being greedy? Let's band together & protect our natural resources or in another twenty years we can be on some website talking about panfish the way some old timers talk about the blue pike!!! Think about guys!!


Maybe because we disagree with parts of his agenda, And comparing gills to blue pike, wow!!!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Yes I agree my friend on the litter and the dinks on the ice is consider part of littering! Don't want to say it again so many times some likes need thinned out tho some don't! Saw it at Indian lakes some 20 years ago with dinks all over the ice they grow good there! What should of been done like at portage is take them home and use them for fertilizer! Need more predators there! Don't take the redears they don't stunt there!


So the bluegills are stunted but red ear sunfish are not stunted! That doesn't make sense!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

I favor a statewide limit on panfish and then an even more restrictive limit on some lakes, on a case-by-case basis. I also would support a catch and immediate release of bass from March 1st to June 10th but that will never happen because the tourney guys would throw a fit.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

"However I have faith in our ODNR, trained biologists, to make decisions that make sense for any one specific lake. I sincerely doubt that would enact any state wide restrictions, that would be silly and I just don't think they will be silly."

I agree with this,an i beleive many others do as well


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

joe01 said:


> prime example of a sjw *snowflake* living in there safe space in moms basement telling other people how they should live........ This is a real dumb idea. No logic


Joe do u want no regulations on anything! Farmers pol


Flathead76 said:


> So the bluegills are stunted but red ear sunfish are not stunted! That doesn't make sense!


Dont know what to tell u go check yourself!


Flathead76 said:


> So the bluegills are stunted but red ear sunfish are not stunted! That doesn't make sense!


Go check yourself my friend! I have not seen in the waters I fish that redears get stunted ! Redears spawn once not Like bluegills


Flathead76 said:


> So the bluegills are stunted but red ear sunfish are not stunted! That doesn't make sense!


blugills lay more eggs then redears making them


Flathead76 said:


> So the bluegills are stunted but red ear sunfish are not stunted! That doesn't make sense!


bluegills lay more eggs!


----------



## Buick Riviera (Jul 15, 2007)

Saugeyefisher said:


> "However I have faith in our ODNR, trained biologists, to make decisions that make sense for any one specific lake. I sincerely doubt that would enact any state wide restrictions, that would be silly and I just don't think they will be silly."
> 
> I agree with this,an i beleive many others do as well


I don't agree and here is why. The biologists don't have the final say, the politicians do. I remember when the biologists where _begging _the state to do away with the commercial harvest of walleye and perch on Lake Erie and the legislature wouldn't hear of it because of the strong influence of the lobbyists. The DNR finally used _our money_ to buy out the commercial licenses.

If you think I'm wrong, why hasn't the DNR proposed a catch and immediate release bass season even though the research supports it in climates such as ours? Because of tournaments and their political influence that's why. Check out Michigan for an independent DNR and the success they have had implementing these king of common sense regulations.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

I have no answers, but the quality of pan fish has definitely decreased over the years.. i will let and trust the odnr to make the best judgement on what they feel will help the ecosystem.. Mogadore has went downhill and its fished pretty heavy, Springfield has went totally downhill and it doesnt have near the fishing pressure? i think doing something is better than just sitting back doing nothing..


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Buick Riviera said:


> I favor a statewide limit on panfish and then an even more restrictive limit on some lakes, on a case-by-case basis. I also would support a catch and immediate release of bass from March 1st to June 10th but that will never happen because the tourney guys would throw a fit.


U would have to make it around the


Buick Riviera said:


> I don't agree and here is why. The biologists don't have the final say, the politicians do. I remember when the biologists where _begging _the state to do away with the commercial harvest of walleye and perch on Lake Erie and the legislature wouldn't hear of it because of the strong influence of the lobbyists. The DNR finally used _our money_ to buy out the commercial licenses.
> 
> If you think I'm wrong, why hasn't the DNR proposed a catch and immediate release bass season even though the research supports it in climates such as ours? Because of tournaments and their political influence that's why. Check out Michigan for an independent DNR and the success they have had implementing these king of common sense regulations.


not sure but I think the largemouth spawn between 63 to 65 here. Other states close it for a reason to!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

bubbster said:


> Gotta put faith in our biologists. Wasn't a coincidence that Brad and biologists were thinking the same way! And look at the comeback of our Bald Eagle population. I marvel at that cause I see dozens a year. As well as new nests.I travel 10 s of thousands of miles in Ohio each year.


 was that after they lowered the eagle limit?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

brad crappie said:


> Joe do u want no regulations on anything! Farmers pol
> 
> Dont know what to tell u go check yourself!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a future recipe for stunted fish!


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

miked913 said:


> was that after they lowered the eagle limit?


Only allowing one hen eagle per hunter per season on public land is what helped the current population boom.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mosquito has also changed from the zebras mussels. The clear water allows the panfish to spawn deeper. More spawning fish means more dinks. The clear water also allows the weeds to grow deeper. More cover more dinks. Year ago, water was always stained and bluegill and crappie were larger.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

Buick Riviera said:


> I don't agree and here is why. The biologists don't have the final say, the politicians do. I remember when the biologists where _begging _the state to do away with the commercial harvest of walleye and perch on Lake Erie and the legislature wouldn't hear of it because of the strong influence of the lobbyists. The DNR finally used _our money_ to buy out the commercial licenses.
> 
> If you think I'm wrong, why hasn't the DNR proposed a catch and immediate release bass season even though the research supports it in climates such as ours? Because of tournaments and their political influence that's why. Check out Michigan for an independent DNR and the success they have had implementing these king of common sense regulations.


I agree Buick. I think a closed season on bass would greatly benefit the population. Catch and release doesn't stop anyone from fishing, just keeping. Catching a female bass off a bed and hauling her around the lake for hours isn't doing her any good. It is no mystery why my best bass fishing every year is in Canada.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

There are a lot of good points on this thread. I 
Would like to see a Statewide panfish limit myself. I fish for panfish as well as predators on hard water and open. Have fished Mogadore Reservoir in my area for around 30 some years, I'm finding it hard to catch a good size bluegill in the lake anymore.all winter I think I only caught around a dozen bluegill and none of them were keepers, although the perch bite was excellent ,Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Mickey said:


> I agree Buick. I think a closed season on bass would greatly benefit the population. Catch and release doesn't stop anyone from fishing, just keeping. Catching a female bass off a bed and hauling her around the lake for hours isn't doing her any good. It is no mystery why my best bass fishing every year is in Canada.


My understanding the males sit on the nests. I may be wrong.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

a i though we was talking about crappie an gill limits,not unicorns,eh i mean bass...


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

B Ron 11 said:


> Mosquito has also changed from the zebras mussels. The clear water allows the panfish to spawn deeper. More spawning fish means more dinks. The clear water also allows the weeds to grow deeper. More cover more dinks. Year ago, water was always stained and bluegill and crappie were larger.


The lake level at mosquito is not as high as it once was it's going on like 4 plus years the core has open the flood gates look at flow at the damn u can a call recording. So that being said craps and gills will spawn deeper the craps hate the light! The willow and button bush fishing we use to do for the craps in the bush is almost non exsisting anymore sad! When water levels are up little craps have a higher % to live to be mature , I researched that on my crappie study at school! I will bet it affects the bass fry and gill fry to! There is good perch there but way to many smalls and with weed growth the perch has exploited also more pike have come about! The craps are spawning deeper now! There is a lawsuit going on with the core at Berlin i hope we win the battle!


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

fish life cycles.......Fertilized eggs develop into fish. Most eggs do not survive to maturity even under the best conditions. Threats to eggs include changes in water temperature and oxygen levels, flooding or sedimentation, predators and disease. Larval: Larval fish live off a yolk sac attached to their bodies. *Again not needed for gills & crappie. *


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

To the guys complaining about size of panfish, are you fishing the same spots on the same lakes, that produced really good in the past? Expecting those spots to continue to produce keeper size fish day after day, trip after trip? Do you think you’re the only ones fishing these spots? Sooner or later the size of the fish have to decrease as the only ones that are being removed from the spot are the keeper size. Panfish are prolific. They reproduce faster than they grow so there will be three years of spawns before they will be big enough to keep. Okay. Meanwhile there will be millions introduced into the system each spawn before they reach nine inches. If all you take are the biggest, that’s a definite recipe for stunted fish. But also the ecosystem is changing season to season. Where the fish once loved to hang out may have changed due to light penetration from zebra mussels or even erosion on underwater points and such. Don’t complain about there not being fish big enough to keep if you’re only fishing those spots that produced in the past. Get and use your electronics to figure out where they moved too. May be twenty yards or two hundred. Take time and search them out. Some guys already realized this and are putting pics up on the boards of good catches almost every time they go. They aren’t complaining about fish size now are they. Some lakes a size limit isn’t needed. Just more knowledge on where to find them. How many you keep is a personal matter. The better you get, the less you’ll keep.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Some truth there bud!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

I guess the panfish limits in other states don't work either just saying! Why don't we have a unlimited perch limit any more? What do we have close bass season on Erie! U know why I don't want one anymore I want to rip them pigs off their beds and let gobes and white perch have at them! Am glad they did it!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

What’s that got to do with bluegill limits? Never mind. I don’t want to be the jerk that gets this thread closed. Just kiddin fellas.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> I guess the panfish limits in other states don't work either just saying! Why don't we have a unlimited perch limit any more? What do we have close bass season on Erie! U know why I don't want one anymore I want to rip them pigs off their beds and let gobes and white perch have at them! Am glad they did it!


You go from an advocate to a troll in your own thread...what gives? Confused!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...This has been one of the most frustrating yet enjoyable threads I've read in awhile. I keep checking in on it...lol.

BLUEGILL...I love em on hook either cut in half or whole.

Stay twisted. 

Don


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Hook N Book said:


> You go from an advocate to a troll in your own thread...what gives? Confused!


Am joking my man on the that! Love the close season! U should know me ! Read in between the line


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

One thing I have noticed about fishing the last 40 years is that nothing stays the same. Used to catch some nice white bass at mosquito. Not anymore. Used to catch a lot of crappie early in the shallow bays. Now I get more gills, jumbo perch and a few northern pike. Used to just drift for walleye in the summer, now you have to fish the weeds or troll. Fish locations change and techniques change.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> Am joking my man on the that! Love the close season! U should know me ! Read in between the line


Now I'm even more confused. Are you saying this entire thread is a joke?
If so, shouldn't it be posted in the trolling forum.
If not, why not be succinct in your replies and/or post.
Believe me, I can read between lines, as you say, I didn't see the humor/joke at all.
If you have a point stay on it. Anything other than that is only trolling fodder that you're putting out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If you can not catch keeper sized gills try changing the way that you are targeting them. They are there already. No changes needed.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> What do we have close bass season on Erie! U know why I don't want one anymore I want to rip them pigs off their beds and let gobes and white perch have at them! Am glad they did it!


Just to make sure we are discussing the actual facts as it pertains to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie smallmouth regulations you reference. I'm going to guess you meant to state there was a closed possession season, not a closed season, right?


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Really if any possesion limits or size limits are placed on gills it should be by Lake not statewide. I personally only fish a couple of lakes and typically don't have much trouble locating and catching gills. I usually always throw back females and don't keep more than 10 or 15 fish.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Need more predators to be put into LaDont to cut down on White Perch population


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Lundy said:


> Just to make sure we are discussing the actual facts as it pertains to the Ohio waters of Lake Erie smallmouth regulations you reference. I'm going to guess you meant to state there was a closed possession season, not a closed season, right?


Yes U are right sometimes I write to fast! Thx lundy


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Gills breed like rabbits - Depending on what part of the country you live in they can spawn a couple times a summer & lay up to 80,000 eggs per spawn.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Gills in my pond, not controlled by ODNR


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Very nice fish Josh - Looks like a very nice pond Lundy!


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

ldrjay said:


> My understanding the males sit on the nests. I may be wrong.


You are right Jay. The male spends more time on the nest because he stays and guards it after the female lays the eggs. But the female is at her most vulnerable when she is on or near the bed.


----------



## Eyegagger (Jan 13, 2018)

chaunc said:


> To the guys complaining about size of panfish, are you fishing the same spots on the same lakes, that produced really good in the past? Expecting those spots to continue to produce keeper size fish day after day, trip after trip? Do you think you’re the only ones fishing these spots? Sooner or later the size of the fish have to decrease as the only ones that are being removed from the spot are the keeper size. Panfish are prolific. They reproduce faster than they grow so there will be three years of spawns before they will be big enough to keep. Okay. Meanwhile there will be millions introduced into the system each spawn before they reach nine inches. If all you take are the biggest, that’s a definite recipe for stunted fish. But also the ecosystem is changing season to season. Where the fish once loved to hang out may have changed due to light penetration from zebra mussels or even erosion on underwater points and such. Don’t complain about there not being fish big enough to keep if you’re only fishing those spots that produced in the past. Get and use your electronics to figure out where they moved too. May be twenty yards or two hundred. Take time and search them out. Some guys already realized this and are putting pics up on the boards of good catches almost every time they go. They aren’t complaining about fish size now are they. Some lakes a size limit isn’t needed. Just more knowledge on where to find them. How many you keep is a personal matter. The better you get, the less you’ll keep.


Chaunc, just wanted to say that I am a new member to ogf although I have been fishing the Inland Lakes and Waters of the Central and Western Basin of Lake Erie for 30 some odd years now which I have gained an exceptional amount of knowledge in those Waters. Anyway I just wanted to say that you have absolutely hit the nail on the head with this post. Hopefully all the people that are complaining will read this and any level headed person could see that this is exactly what's going on here, a few less 5 gallon buckets full of bull bluegill or giant crappies would have probably helped this issue tremendously. People must just expect the fish to renew themselves every year and there should always be giant gills / crappies in that spot. Anyway hopefully they will get a chance to read the post and need to realize that( nothing good lasts forever!) Especially when it is taken advantage of over and over for years and years. Anyway good luck fishing!


----------



## scb13 (Sep 4, 2012)

There are several episodes of Lindner's Angling Edge/In-fisherman and the like where they detail the regulations that some northern states have put in place that have allowed some of their waters to become legit 'trophy' bluegill/crappie fisheries. Most of it revolves around keeping more midsized fish in limited numbers and releasing most fish (especially males) that are large and all fish that are small (however that is defined). 

The biologist on one of the episodes had a whole explanation for how overharvesting, specifically of prime breeders and how rarely, if ever is underharvesting the culprit in a fisherie's inabilty to produce trophy size fish.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

scb13 said:


> There are several episodes of Lindner's Angling Edge/In-fisherman and the like where they detail the regulations that some northern states have put in place that have allowed some of their waters to become legit 'trophy' bluegill/crappie fisheries. Most of it revolves around keeping more midsized fish in limited numbers and releasing most fish (especially males) that are large and all fish that are small (however that is defined).
> 
> The biologist on one of the episodes had a whole explanation for how overharvesting, specifically of prime breeders and how rarely, if ever is underharvesting the culprit in a fisherie's inabilty to produce trophy size fish.


Thank u!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

They don’t eat bluegills. It’s my favorite panfish to eat.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

just my 2 cents but i would love to see a statewide size limit on walleyes and a closed season during the spawn . i would also like a size limit on perch 8 inches i think would be good ecept lake erie where a lot of smaller perch die from being pulled up to fast and most people dont know how to release them the right way . and i would like to see crappie go to 10 inch .


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

steelhead steve said:


> just my 2 cents but i would love to see a statewide size limit on walleyes and a closed season during the spawn . i would also like a size limit on perch 8 inches i think would be good ecept lake erie where a lot of smaller perch die from being pulled up to fast and most people dont know how to release them the right way . and i would like to see crappie go to 10 inch .


Some good ideas here and from others but one problem I know is that "certain groups"! of people have "little or no regard for the existing laws"! let alone any consideration for "basic conservation" of our finned resources! The people who catch everything(esp during spawning periods) and "any size"/any "species"-it all goes in the bucket(or feed bag!)-truly "size doesn't matter" for these folks! Then there's the ones who go back and forth to their vehicle with limits(thinking steelhead here) as many times during the same day as they can! These people are "raping" the(our!) environment and a zillion laws will never change their("little") mind-sets! We need more pro active(concerned!) sportsmen and they should have 1-800-POACHER on speed dial(no, I currently don't but can dial Fast!) There is only one warden per county and they cannot be everywhere-but can/will probably get there before the offenders are gone, if contacted by HQ!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

I make new fishing journal every year...1st page has turn in a poacher number. I like calling the authorities. 

Don.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Some good ideas here and from others but one problem I know is that "certain groups"! of people have "little or no regard for the existing laws"! let alone any consideration for "basic conservation" of our finned resources! The people who catch everything(esp during spawning periods) and "any size"/any "species"-it all goes in the bucket(or feed bag!)-truly "size doesn't matter" for these folks! Then there's the ones who go back and forth to their vehicle with limits(thinking steelhead here) as many times during the same day as they can! These people are "raping" the(our!) environment and a zillion laws will never change their("little") mind-sets! We need more pro active(concerned!) sportsmen and they should have 1-800-POACHER on speed dial(no, I currently don't but can dial Fast!) There is only one warden per county and they cannot be everywhere-but can/will probably get there before the offenders are gone, if contacted by HQ!


Great post!!


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

I think fisherman go thru phases in there careers. Early on you try and catch as many as you can. Then you try and target the larger fish. And lastly you just enjoy a day on the lake no matter the results.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I think fisherman go thru phases in there careers. Early on you try and catch as many as you can. Then you try and target the larger fish. And lastly you just enjoy a day on the lake no matter the results.


I'm still in the phase of all three. Actually everyone I know is in that phase!


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

brad crappie said:


> Went to the open house sat at the distirct 3 Office with my petition on gil limits and some panfish regulations on Erie and they said it's in the works! They got to do more sampling this year on the gils to better determine what lakes and how many! Also go back and review the crappie limit to see what lakes it's not working on and the lakes it's working on! Also trying to push for more predators in lakes like mogador and portage lakes! Also the killing of weeds needs to be addressed! I know some people think we don't have enough people to inforce the laws but if it's a law then most of us will do the right thing the ones who don't say something and do something about it!! Thanks for the support guys and help make all are resources the best it can be!!


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...for me and the fishing phases...I can remember about 30 plus years ago @ a family reunion somewhere around Atwood fishing in the morning with my cousins and one of my brothers for gills off a dock and absolutely hammer gills. Now that I think about it we had around 100 maybe more...between 4 of us. It was a red wagon full! It feed the family that afternoon and made me proud that everyone enjoyed the fresh gills. Now that think about it I have mixed feelings about that day...times have changed since then. I can't remember going out and wanting to fill a bucket since. Now don't get me wrong I would love a limit of crappie and light that fire pit up in da backyard ! IDK...for me fishing the last 4 years has provided me a peace and reflection of how hard I work and what I want to do to make tomorrow a better day. I for some reason don't have that feeling for channel catfish...I've never thought about this fish the way I do with others...I could care less about how many I catch and eat...all within the rules mind you. 

...is there a fish you all take for granite and don't really think twice about? Sometimes ...(while fishing)...Think about it...

Don


Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I think fisherman go thru phases in there careers. Early on you try and catch as many as you can. Then you try and target the larger fish. And lastly you just enjoy a day on the lake no matter the results.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Sorry to get off topic somewhat with my last post...

Don


----------



## smilinjimt (Jun 15, 2008)

I have to vote in favor of the state taking a closer look at panfish harvesting. I thoroughly enjoy panfishing and would like to see better results. The state of Minnesota enacted limits on certain waters and saw a definite increase in the size of both their bluegill and crappie. According to their biologists releasing the big males is very important during the spawn, as they are most vulnerable at that time. Apparently there is scientific data to support their recommendations. I release about 95% of the panfish I take, and my freezer is never short of filets. 
The yellow perch population on Lake Erie needs continued scrutiny too. I believe that the drop in the catch rate last year by sport fisherman is in part due to the perch feeding on zebra mussels; part over-harvest of six to eight inch perch (particularly in the western basin) by sport fisherman; and the lack of emerald shiners in Lake Erie as forage for the last two years coupled with the walleye explosion of the last couple of years. Fileting my walleye catches for the last two years has shown a higher incidence of perch ingestion than in the past. I believe we must begin harvesting intelligently in a number of areas to preserve and improve our fisheries.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I’m kinda on the fence here either due to ignorance, not understanding the biological aspect of it all or just from plain ole experience. I don’t know about anyone else but I’ve been getting a lot of dinks for the last 45 yrs. Like stated before, gills produce tons of eggs. You are always going to have dinks. Limits, restrictions, slots, whatever. There are always going to be tons of dinks due to their reproduction habits. I think what would really help is tighter restrictions on predatory fish along with more stocking of them. Kinda let nature take care of it. Survival of the fittest. I would agree with maybe a closed season during the spawn so you can’t pick the bulls off the beds but I think we are barking up the wrong tree here. More stocking of predatory fish. Eyes, musky, strippers/wipers, even perch are a huge predator in the food chain. At the end of the day there are just too many dinks, always have been. Unfortunately us sportsman are not able to sustain a positive impact on this issue. You just can’t outwit good old Mother Nature. Another big one would be making lake more furtile as in dredging programs, structures. And yes, tighten up on the littering also. You would be surprised how many lakes have way too much silt from lack of dredging keeping weed growth down, lack of oxygen levels ect. These all affect fish growth. I’ve talked to guys who have done Canada fly in trips and they tell me that the larger panfish outnumber the dinks in these lakes where natural harvest and strong ecosystems are in place. Meaning more predatory fish, survival of the fittest. I think lack of strong ecosystems are the culprit here moreso than fishing pressure on this species. We should be lobbying to have the positions to dredge annually along with annual stocking programs. Win win. Yep. Barking up the wrong tree here IMO.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Dredging won't happen. It's near impossible to get EPA approval to haul and dispose dregings. We have in the past dredged some small lakes in the past. The only way we could get approval is to not haul the material out of the lake. So the lake was drained completely , huge pits were dug in the middle, and that dirt was hauled out of the lake. Then the 6' of silt dredge material was pushed into the holes. Wildly expensive even on a small scale. My opinion is it's an option that would never be considered for a second.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

I get it man. Well there you have it. I guess it falls on how bad ya want it. Just because it’s exspensive or controlled by the epa doesn’t mean it’s not the answer. Us pissing and moaning about limits, leaving dinks on the ice is not going to work. It’s a much bigger picture to look at to sustain a positive impact unfortunately. I would still like to see the bull males left alone during the spawn. That’s about the only thing that will keep the bigger gills in any given body of water. Maybe catch and release on any over 8-9”, good luck with enforcing that one. But limits, nah. Will never work imo. If you think the majority is going to keep a 20 gill limit of dinks you are mistaken. Careful what you ask for as you might add fire to the flame. You have to manipulate the ecosystems not the counts.


----------



## Muskielewis (Mar 21, 2017)

I think nimisila needs more predators. I have been known to ice fish at night and always catch lots of bluegill's when I do. That's not typical bluegill behavior on bodies of water where predators are abundant. They usually are not active after dark for fear of being eaten. Just something I have observed over the last few years.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pretty simple formula accepted in pond management. If you want large bluegill you must have a very high population of predators, high population of smaller bass and or high bluegill harvest to reduce the population to allow for average size increase based upon food availability. The other method is supplemental feeding of the gills. I keep and maintain a very healthy population of large black crappie in my pond just for the reduction of the bluegill population

If you want large bass you reduce and maintain a lower number of bass in the pond to allow for a high population of gills that serve as the primary forage for the bass. The bass grow large the bluegill do not just due to the sheer number of them in the ecosystem. 

Does this common pond management relate to large bodies of water, probably not only because it would be impossible to maintain population control like you can in a pond. As an example I I have a 3/4 acre pond and removed 25-30 6-12lb channel cats two years ago, there are only 4-5 left in the pond now(soon to be gone) and my small bluegill population increased substantially, not exactly what I wanted but I wanted the cats gone. With them gone my small bass population should increase this year, we'll see.

I also have the ability to control the harvest, high, low and selective to try to achieve my desired results. I can change the balance in my pond very quickly, In a large body of water I would think that a very difficult task.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Yep, good post. Very manageable by you at that level. Larger body of water calls for more drastic measures, options. It’s all about the ecosystems. Not necessarily fishing pressure.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

One thing I haven't seen yet,maybe due to selective memory... it has been mention the northern states and the closed seasons. They also do this because of slower growing seasons. Why does say Florida not have closed seasons and produces big fish? No limits when I was down that way. We should do what they are doing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The most important predator in almost every lake for panfish control is the largemouth bass. Largemouth will eat it’s weight in bluegill every week. In northern lakes the metabolism slows down and bass only eat a fraction of that per week. Northern lakes go through large temperature changes during spawning periods and that can cause some females to not drop her eggs ever,either killing the fish, or absorbing them. Northern states face a lot of challenges that southern states don’t have to worry about. It takes a long time for a northern bass to reach optimal size to eat those tweener size bluegill in the 4-6” range Removing large bass really hurts a fishery and can totally destroy it if an abundance of larger bass are removed. On a lot of lakes it is good to remove some 11-14” bass depending on a per acre density. Flat head catfish and channel catfish are also prolific bluegill eaters but either don’t spawn well in Ohio lakes or have relatively small density numbers per acre to make a huge impact but together with largemouth it should help balance out the food chain. The bluegill also need plenty of zooplankton and invertebrates to grow to large sizes. If the body of water is lacking zooplankton and small invertebrates, the bluegill will not grow well. Musky do not like to eat spiny fish like bluegill if they can avoid it. Suckers and carp are a mainstay for a Musky diet.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> The most important predator in almost every lake for panfish control is the largemouth bass. Largemouth will eat it’s weight in bluegill every week. In northern lakes the metabolism slows down and bass only eat a fraction of that per week. Northern lakes go through large temperature changes during spawning periods and that can cause some females to not drop her eggs ever,either killing the fish, or absorbing them. Northern states face a lot of challenges that southern states don’t have to worry about. It takes a long time for a northern bass to reach optimal size to eat those tweener size bluegill in the 4-6” range Removing large bass really hurts a fishery and can totally destroy it if an abundance of larger bass are removed. On a lot of lakes it is good to remove some 11-14” bass depending on a per acre density. Flat head catfish and channel catfish are also prolific bluegill eaters but either don’t spawn well in Ohio lakes or have relatively small density numbers per acre to make a huge impact but together with largemouth it should help balance out the food chain. The bluegill also need plenty of zooplankton and invertebrates to grow to large sizes. If the body of water is lacking zooplankton and small invertebrates, the bluegill will not grow well. Musky do not like to eat spiny fish like bluegill if they can avoid it. Suckers and carp are a mainstay for a Musky diet.


So it sounds like a lot of wasted time and money that could go to something more productive like predatory fish that will in turn make more revenue for the state and local businesses. We should not worry about these silly limits then until we get the food chain figured out first.....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

loweman165 said:


> Dredging won't happen. It's near impossible to get EPA approval to haul and dispose dregings. We have in the past dredged some small lakes in the past. The only way we could get approval is to not haul the material out of the lake. So the lake was drained completely , huge pits were dug in the middle, and that dirt was hauled out of the lake. Then the 6' of silt dredge material was pushed into the holes. Wildly expensive even on a small scale. My opinion is it's an option that would never be considered for a second.


When I worked at Goodyear, we wanted to dredge Wingfoot Lake as a way to promote better fishing and a "healthier" lake, and put the dredgings into the shallow ditches and duck ponds between Mischler Rd and the tracks on the west side. Found out the "dumping" permits had to be issued by the "Army Corp of Engineers"! They said "No Way" could we "destroy the environment(swamp)" in the proposed area-one dead frog was all it would take to "kill"!the project! Another option was to spread the silt on adjacent farm fields. That wouldn't be acceptable either though the farmers wanted it(many loads of human septic pumpings get dumped on farm fields, but no pond dredgings)!! So we shelved that project and "aerated" the lake heavily. Our lake biologist said the increased oxygen levels would cause the "sediment/sludge" to "decompose faster" thereby gradually(albeit extremely "slowly"!) giving the lake some minor depth! Now the state has it and the ultimate situation will become an even shallower-mud pit!


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Man, I simply HATE the lack of fisheries management in this state.
I remember 30+ years ago my buddies and I would do nothing but complain about how the state ruins our lakes through lack of management, so much so that we quit eating largemouth, everything got thrown back. If we had a taste for fish (always) we targeted cats, gills, and crappie. But mostly fished for fun.
I know Minnesota has a top notch fishery with top notch natural lakes because of top notch management. My opinion is that Ohio should adopt Minnesota's regulatory system even more so considering we have fewer and lower quality bodies of water for too many fishermen.
Ok, I've vented.


----------



## steelhead steve (May 5, 2012)

mogadore use to be the place to go for size and numbers on gills every year there would be a gill over a pound or pound and a half for some reason the state decided to stock chanel cats now you cant find a one pound gill or even close. it wasn't over fishing but bad management I think . the only other thing is in the 60s we could catch plenty from shore and now you cant for that one I have no idea . some places like mosquito we took a rental boat and could easily limit on walleye but today I cant take my boat and limit , back then we didnt have locators even . what has changed did the state stock more fish then? I dont have the answers or pretend to but I still enjoy fishing.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Fisheries management needs to change. 
1) Fishing licence....$50x2mil.+ fishermen= $100 million. 
2) Hire more enforcement. Give them a bonus in their check for every citation they write.
3) Slot, length, and bag limits on and adjusted to every body of water. 
Just my opinion based on the crap that I've seen 'fishermen' do over the years.
But I'm the type that would receive with joy a police state mentality when it comes to fisheries management. I should have been a ranger. 
I'll see the ranger at Mosquito downlake looking uplake with his binoculars and say to myself, 'Get em'.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thx u guys!! U guys get it !


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most of the posts on here appear that size limits on bluegills is aimed at restricting fishermen from keeping too many of the "smaller" ones! This is NOT what Brad is working hard to effect! Researching "better quality gills" in a lake will show that all current programs to improve panfishing on lakes(particularly in Minn.!) is to limit keeping the big males(yes, good genetics!) esp. during spawning when they are guarding their babies(some study lakes only allow keeping 1-3! larger males-starting at say 9 inches>) and NO limit on the smaller "eater" size, say up to 8"! In other words, keeping a basketfull of smaller gills is Less harmful to a particular lake than keeping two hand-fulls of "bulls"(according to "fishery biologists", not ME)! People should "research" this before "shooting from the hip" with their comments! Unfortunately, it's our human nature to keep the biggest, nicer sized fish, and in quantities greater than We should-or really need)!! Changing this mind-set(in all of US) is the REAL challenge! Thus the need for Regulations.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

Quote ( some places like mosquito we took a rental boat and could easily limit on walleye but today I cant take my boat and limit , back then we didnt have locators)

This thread reminds me of the day I was going to a spot on a river that gives up saugeye in the spring. Upon arriving a guy was leaving and I ask him how did he do. He Said he never got a bite. He then said he just can't understand that because he would bet that at least 300 were taken out of here in the last 2 weeks. I then said, you can't take them home and expect to catch them on the next trip. It's not like there is an unlimited supply. They are too easy to catch at times and a lot of anglers keep them rather they are 10" or 10lbs. If they have teeth they go in the bucket.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Well, all I can say is just last week I was talking to a fellow fisherman at the marina on what has happened to the crappie and bluegill fishery at Charles Mill Lake. Nobody has had a good report for quite some time, I was told.
When I was younger that lake had a lot of quality fish in it. I'm talking slabs to the left and right. Guess what? No bag or length limits on either. Doesn't matter if it's male, female; 5, 8, or 10 inches; good genetics or poor. Common sense tells me that if there are no regulations AND enforcement of those regulations, every 7 plus inch crappie caught will be taken.
Even with regulations a poacher is gonna poach.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/www.the-...to-pay-odnr-doesnt-want-money?template=ampart


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

and lets not forget the cormorants , they have been silently destroying the population of fish and wildlife for some time...more people are fishing , less people with good sense, the internet has added to the pressure also. I gave up fishin the in land lakes because fishing in the mud holes stinks, its erie for me .. this decision was because I drifted under some trees at wingfoot and the cormorants had the piece of water a mess , they crapped all over my boat, eating fish like pop corn and the whole area was devastated where they were,,, seen this at a lot of other small waters. they don't need to raise my lisc fee, if your a good sports person you will make good decisions , not like the jerks I see with 5 gal buckets of itty bitty fish. I fish because I like eating what I catch fresh, and a lot of my friends that would never get a chance to enjoy walleye or perch unless I spread the bounty. you all have seen the waters change , there is no fix that will help in my life time , too many people and not enough water. period... sorry didn't mean to rant on , I guess being 67 gives me a little wisdom from experience. are we done?


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Nope, not done....

https://www.sportsmensalliance.org/news/ohios-former-wildlife-chiefs-join-call-increased-fees/


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

L0U said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/www.the-daily-record.com/sports/20170424/sportsmen-are-willing-to-pay-odnr-doesnt-want-money?template=ampart


If the increase goes to fish and wildlife am all for it!


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Me to. I believe fishing license should go to fishery management and hunting license with all the seperate species tags should go to hunting.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

L0U said:


> Well, all I can say is just last week I was talking to a fellow fisherman at the marina on what has happened to the crappie and bluegill fishery at Charles Mill Lake. Nobody has had a good report for quite some time, I was told.
> When I was younger that lake had a lot of quality fish in it. I'm talking slabs to the left and right. Guess what? No bag or length limits on either. Doesn't matter if it's male, female; 5, 8, or 10 inches; good genetics or poor. Common sense tells me that if there are no regulations AND enforcement of those regulations, every 7 plus inch crappie caught will be taken.
> Even with regulations a poacher is gonna poach.


I arrived in Ohio to work my first(salaried) job in 1969 fresh out of college. My first fishing trips were to Mogadore where I caught "very nice"(not huge/trophy) gills, crappie, and perch. Even then, guys were complaining(they still do) that the lake is "dead", the "fishing is not like it was when first opened"(albeit "35 years before")!
Historically, people have always taken "quality" panfish from this little jewel, some in large amounts, some in more reasonable quantities!
I think, because we're human, "the good-old-days" were always better! Maybe we were younger, newer to fishing?, or basically the fish caught back in the g-o-d's were way nicer than the pond ones we First caught on our "Barbie or Mickie Mouse" rods as tykes!? Perhaps we had a few "exceptional days"(I know I do)0 back then that we remember? There are still some "really good fishermen"(in the Mythical TEN %!) who can go to Mogadore just abt any time they want and catch much more, and nicer panfish than I can(knowledge of the lake-having a few "special" spots) is the difference between them and me however! No lake produces Big panfish constantly. I think they're in there, just not every time we look for them, nor where we happen to be fishing that given day! Also, a 7" crappie at Wingfoot is a mature "keeper" w/"shoulders"(no regulations there)! If you didn't keep any 7's or 8's, you would take home very few. There, you're encouraged to keep as many of those as you want to "improve" the overall crappie population/fishing long-term! Sorry, this post is a "mite" lengthy, just a few "observations" over 60 some years of fishing.


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

brad crappie said:


> Went to the open house sat at the distirct 3 Office with my petition on gil limits and some panfish regulations on Erie and they said it's in the works! They got to do more sampling this year on the gils to better determine what lakes and how many! Also go back and review the crappie limit to see what lakes it's not working on and the lakes it's working on! Also trying to push for more predators in lakes like mogador and portage lakes! Also the killing of weeds needs to be addressed! I know some people think we don't have enough people to inforce the laws but if it's a law then most of us will do the right thing the ones who don't say something and do something about it!! Thanks for the support guys and help make all are resources the best it can be!!


----------



## pld bass tard (Sep 20, 2014)

I have been upset about how they kill the weeds at portage lakes for years. So much so I hardly go there anymore.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

steelhead steve said:


> mogadore use to be the place to go for size and numbers on gills every year there would be a gill over a pound or pound and a half for some reason the state decided to stock chanel cats now you cant find a one pound gill or even close. it wasn't over fishing but bad management I think . the only other thing is in the 60s we could catch plenty from shore and now you cant for that one I have no idea . some places like mosquito we took a rental boat and could easily limit on walleye but today I cant take my boat and limit , back then we didnt have locators even . what has changed did the state stock more fish then? I dont have the answers or pretend to but I still enjoy fishing.


The ridiculous overstocking of channel cats has been a pet peeve of mine for years. So many in PLX it's hard to fish for panfish. Same at lots of other lakes.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Why no inland perch size limits? They are panfish as well! All those little perch need help too!


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> Why no inland perch size limits? They are panfish as well! All those little perch need help too!


I think the perch limit inland is 30 not sure tho! Inland perch need lower limits


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Way lower! Like 8 per angler per day with a 9 inch length limit. IMO.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Mosquito at least has a length limit on the crappie but 30 fish per angler per day.....way to high. I think a slot limit would serve the lake much better. 15 fish 9-12", 5 fish 16" and over. Again, my opinion.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

bdawg said:


> I don't think we need limits on bluegills or sunfish. Was glad to see the limits placed on crappie though.
> 
> Glad to here they are reducing catfish stocking. Just cause cats are easy to grow in a hatchery, doesn't mean you should stock a lot! They are voracious predators who will eat anything they can fit in their big mouths! They push out the smaller species.
> 
> ...


I wish they would switch from stocking channels to stocking blues or flats. It offers much better sporting chances and would also allow for fewer numbers of fish stocked to achieve the desired predation, also would allow them to feed on the more
Moderate size fish, allowing more panfish to achieve the larger size


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Seems to me that improving the size of bluegills comes by increased stocking of largemouth bass, then increasing the minimum size limit on the bass. I've caught the biggest bluegills from lakes with the highest density of bass populations.


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

brad crappie said:


> I think the perch limit inland is 30 not sure tho! Inland perch need lower limits


you must be the age group that started participation trophies in little league baseball lol


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Shed Hunter 365 said:


> I think fisherman go thru phases in there careers. Early on you try and catch as many as you can. Then you try and target the larger fish. And lastly you just enjoy a day on the lake no matter the results.


Excellent post! You could easily change this exact post to hunting(Specifically "Deer Hunting" and it would be dead-on as well") Definitely thought provoking! Personally, I'm in the last phase!


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Selective harvest and predators are what will give you quality panfish. Not necessarily limits. If I catch a 100+ stunted panfish in an overpopulated lake, I did the lake and the species a favor. If I strike gold and take home 9 inch gills or 13 inch perch by the bushel basket, no one benefitted but my ego.
Big predatory fish are our are friends. They keep the prolific panfish in check, preventing overpopulation and improving overall health and size.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They need to make some lakes where you are required to keep the first 20 crappie you catch or you get a ticket. There are lakes in Texas like that. That would get the stunt out of some of these lakes real quick.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Agreed. I cut my teeth on Hinkley lake crappie fishing. You want to talk about a stunted population? That was back when they used to stock pike and channel cats. I know there was natural production of pike because I witnessed it or at least the courting stage in one of the inlet streams. But I haven't been there in years though I live about 5 miles away. I probably should have taken some of those 6-7" back in the day, just didn't feel right.


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

The thing is, if you catch 100 6" crappie what do you do with them? Twenty fish sandwiches? Lol.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

L0U said:


> The thing is, if you catch 100 6" crappie what do you do with them? Twenty fish sandwiches? Lol.


If done legally, what business is it of yours?


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

At Hinckley lake, it would be legal. Legality is no question. The lack of predation is the question as to overall health of the fishery. I personally couldn't imagine myself cleaning 100 6" fish. If someone else wants to, please do. With a lake that has a 12" length limit on the only known predator, a stunted population (sunfish) needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

doegirl said:


> Selective harvest and predators are what will give you quality panfish. Not necessarily limits. If I catch a 100+ stunted panfish in an overpopulated lake, I did the lake and the species a favor. If I strike gold and take home 9 inch gills or 13 inch perch by the bushel basket, no one benefitted but my ego.
> Big predatory fish are our are friends. They keep the prolific panfish in check, preventing overpopulation and improving overall health and size.


It's not mainly the big predatory fish that keep panfish in check, it's the smaller to medium sized predatory fish that controls panfish populations. I sometimes fish a private lake that's loaded with 1 to 3 pound bass with a few over 5 pounds thrown in, no bass can be kept at all, and the panfishing is great...Good sizes.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pole Squeezer said:


> It's not mainly the big predatory fish that keep panfish in check, it's the smaller to medium sized predatory fish that controls panfish populations. I sometimes fish a private lake that's loaded with 1 to 3 pound bass with a few over 5 pounds thrown in, no bass can be kept at all, and the panfishing is great...Good sizes.


So what your saying is limits on size of panfish dont matter on a controlled pond with great predator abundance? This goes against the grain! Love it!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Pole Squeezer said:


> It's not mainly the big predatory fish that keep panfish in check, it's the smaller to medium sized predatory fish that controls panfish populations. I sometimes fish a private lake that's loaded with 1 to 3 pound bass with a few over 5 pounds thrown in, no bass can be kept at all, and the panfishing is great...Good sizes.


That is exactly how is is supposed to work, no surprises with those results.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Btw I have found awesome size and numbers of pan fish (gills and crappie) all year this year in my local river and Erie..... fun part all to myself as I haven't talked about it till now! There are large numbers of fisherman and predators. I changed up tactics and have been catching just like when I go for walleye!!!! Number and size are there. Predators in the water and out everywhere. The thing I dont get is there is no size or bag limits...... how is this possible?


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

ldrjay said:


> Btw I have found awesome size and numbers of pan fish (gills and crappie) all year this year in my local river and Erie..... fun part all to myself as I haven't talked about it till now! There are large numbers of fisherman and predators. I changed up tactics and have been catching just like when I go for walleye!!!! Number and size are there. Predators in the water and out everywhere. The thing I dont get is there is no size or bag limits...... how is this possible?


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Give it time.....
Hopefully, the intent and action of the o.p. will rectify this before it's to late. But hey, I've got one worry.....thats Ohio for you. And as the psychological community will tell you, 'past practices are the best indicator of future actions or inactions.'


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

L0U said:


> Give it time.....
> Hopefully, the intent and action of the o.p. will rectify this before it's to late. But hey, I've got one worry.....thats Ohio for you. And as the psychological community will tell you, 'past practices are the best indicator of future actions or inactions.'


You didnt get what I said.. I'm finding big fish and lots of them. I changed up tactics. Part due to research and experience part due to accidental finding. Fishermen are creatures of habbit. Lots of place dont need limits. Change up your stuff you will be surprised sometimes. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> Btw I have found awesome size and numbers of pan fish (gills and crappie) all year this year in my local river and Erie..... fun part all to myself as I haven't talked about it till now! There are large numbers of fisherman and predators. I changed up tactics and have been catching just like when I go for walleye!!!! Number and size are there. Predators in the water and out everywhere. The thing I dont get is there is no size or bag limits...... how is this possible?


I fish Erie and it has the right forage base , structure, and predators! Also less fishermen cause of the bass and eye fisheries! Plus the perch! I fish different parts of Erie and some places have better populations and size on the craps and gills!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

brad crappie said:


> I fish Erie and it has the right forage base , structure, and predators! Also less fishermen cause of the bass and eye fisheries! Plus the perch! I fish different parts of Erie and some places have better populations and size on the craps and gills!


Lol stay away from my areas then! It's a paradise! No need for extra people or attention!. Hence why no pics from me!!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

L0U said:


> The thing is, if you catch 100 6" crappie what do you do with them? Twenty fish sandwiches? Lol.


Same thing I do with carp after a night of bowfishing. Garden fertilizer or catfish bait.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

doegirl said:


> Same thing I do with carp after a night of bowfishing. Garden fertilizer or catfish bait.


Hella good for tomatoes just before planting!! Gills work great too. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Ldrjay is right. Went to portage lakes Friday evening and caught 30 redears, all over 9” , casting small crankbaits. Did some homework and found them in one area, smashed them. BUT, of course I released all of them.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

And gills


----------



## L0U (Jul 11, 2016)

Man, I need a boat! My granddaughter would love catching a 9" sunfish.


----------

